# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  Advance cdma team COMBO/ZTE Update 10-05-11

## Shamseldeen Victory

Advance cdma team COMBO/ZTE Update 10-05-11  *Hello to all combo CDMA mania..  Combo Multi Unlocker Released V1.0.0.52* *NON STOP 2 YEAR STILL WORLD FIRST... 
Added* *HUAWEI C2901 B106 AND B108 1 click safe unlocking... 2 year no tool able to provide solution we did it. 
Added Haier c2076 MT03B unsupported in any tool in market..* *  Combo Zte Unlocker Released V1.0.0.23* *NON STOP 2 YEAR STILL WORLD FIRST... 
Added* *ZTE S160 RELIANCE FIRMWARE 1 click unlock support.. 
Full change log at* *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**  our official web site.**
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** 
NO DONGLE.* *
NO WAITING FOR DELIVERY.
JUST ACTIVE ON PC AND READY TO USE.*  *THIS IS JUST STARTING MORE TO COME SOON.....*  *Best Regards
Advance Cdma Team*

----------

